# Ambrosia Waffles



## walri (May 24, 2005)

oh my goodness this is good stuff...  this morning i just had to have a waffel but i wanted ambrosia salad too so i slopped it onto a butterd waffel and it was sooooooo good. I made the ambrosia salad the night before with:
small container organic sour cream
1 70z bag of coconut
small jar of merichino cherries
1 can of manderine oranges
1 can of pineapple chunks
2 bananas

if anyone uses this recipe make sure you dont make too much with bananas beacuse they turn brown in the mix so eat it within 2 days.

and for the waffel part:
well my granparents gave me a waffel maker so that was easy. umm use jiffy or bisquick or however you make pancakes or waffels.

it was so good i had to share!!!


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

That sounds like a fun after school snack for my kids - great idea, Walri!

Also, don't forget to go to the "Introductions and Birthdays" forum on our site so you can formally introduce yourself. I know everyone wants to meet you.

Thanks again for sharing!


----------

